# 8240 Ford PTO.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Here is the story. The PTO will start and run and pull the required load, however once it heats up and i shut it off it won't restart unless i shut the tractor down and let it cool off for 30 minutes to an hour depending on the ambient air temp. After that it will start and run fine until i shut it down again. Any ideas?


----------



## Hogfarmer10 (Aug 23, 2020)

This is just a thought but my guess would be the hydraulic pump that supplies pressure to the pto is either getting worn or has a small leak on the intake side. It sounds like with the cooler, thicker oil, it primes up and works fine, however when the oil is warmer and thinner, the pump cannot prime itself/ get started. Again, this is just a guess, as I am more familiar with the older fords. I’d be sure to get a gauge and check the pressure at cold and operating temperatures. Good luck


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

SLE has a ccls hydraulic system - can need help tripping into pumping in some situations


----------

